# Hoyt Viper Tec bow with extras $350



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Hoyt ViperTec bow in great condition and extremely accurate. This bow has no problem shooting 3D targets out to 100 yards. 60-70 lb draw, 27.5-30" draw length. The ViperTec was the shortest of the XT1000 Hoyts and is really handy for carrying through the woods or for tree stand hunting. Package includes a dozen practice carbon arrows, quiver and a small "Block" target. Has a nice drop away rest installed along with a peep sight. The sight that's currently on there is a Spott Hogg 7 Deadly Pins unit that retails for around $200. It is not included in the price but can be purchased for $100. Selling that separately since I feel like it's a long range sight that not everyone would want to pay for. I also have a Short N Sweet release and muzzy broadheads available if interested.

So for $350 you get:

Bow
drop away rest
quiver
stabilizer
12 used practice arrows w/field points
Block target, perfect size for taking to camp

Spot Hogg sight: $100
Short N Sweet release: $50
6 muzzy broadheads: $30

Feel free to PM, text, call or email.

Cody
[email protected]
801-718-7686


----------

